

Python messaging with ActiveMQ and RabbitMQ - spidaman
http://www.nighttale.net/activemq/python-messaging-activemq-and-rabbitmq.html

======
anateus
I would be interested to see a detailed comparison of the above and SQS which
I've used to great success with the python library boto
(<http://code.google.com/p/boto/>). And yes, I googled and haven't found
anything good :)

I haven't used ActiveMQ before due to no reason other than horror stories from
basically everyone I know who has used it heavily.

RabbitMQ seems like an interesting solution to explore if I ever need more
speed than SQS provides.

~~~
spidaman
Yea, boto is a great library. IME, SQS seems to be a good option only when you
have low throughput. I tried running a high volume of jobs through SQS and
found that I needed a lot more workers (EC2 instances) to do the work because
each message was so slow to pickup. That made things cost prohibitive. I'm
currently working on another AWS based project. It was initially using
ActiveRecord based db queues but that, of course, failed at high volume. So I
replaced it with kestrel, which works with any memcached client, and that's
been great. However, kestrel doesn't do topic/group subscriptions where lots
of receivers can get the same message. That's where these message servers seem
to be potentially valuable options.

------
utku_karatas2
Obtuse question - what are the practical use cases for these ..umm..
enterprisey solution things? What problem do they solve?

~~~
spidaman
If you've never needed asynchronous systems and messaging, perhaps you should
consider yourself lucky.

~~~
utku_karatas2
Similar small scale problems of mine were easy to solve with Python Queue's.
Maybe I am lucky those problems weren't at a scale azim and gthank explained
though. oh the goose-bump :)

